# Fuel Problem?



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

i had originally posted a problem with my timing chain... but turns out it was just an adjusyment of the tension bar. but now my car, when i get to about 3k RPM, the power just goes out, almost as if i was out of gas. if i slowly make my way up, i can usually get up to speed fine, or just shift and it will run again till the rpms go back up. The cat is clear and i just had a new muffle put on, so its not getting choked up... but i did run some inector cleaner through it last week. could i have loosened up some stuff thats blocking fuel? maybe even just a fuel filter. anyone else haev this problem? let me know.


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

replaced the fuel filter... didnt think it would do it... and it didn't. i am actually htinking now it might be a tranny problem. When i rev the engine up out of gear... it will go up to 4 or 5k rpms just fine... it is when it is in gear driving that it hits 3k RPM and then loses all power until you drop back down. any ideas... could this be the transmission?


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

Go here and talk to borgti hes the tranny man....

stanzaland


----------

